# The Master of Simple,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

damned near broke his rule today. Still simple cookin, jest more ingredients.

Small head of cabbage, quartered, covered with bacon, butter and garlic clove added. Then double foil wrapped.
Pk. of brats.
3 taters sliced in wedges, coated in oil and sprinkled with seasoning salt.
Mater and cuke salad with raspberry vinaigrette. 
2 peaches halved. 

Everything cept the salad goes on the grill, and soaked wid cheap beer: INTERNAL USE ONLY.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Got to try this!!!!!!!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I've foiled cabbage with butter and a splash of vinegar, Sounds even better with bacon and garlic.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ain't half bad Rick. I've said it for years, that if NC ever bans vinegar, the state would be empty.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ain't half bad Rick. I've said it for years, that if NC ever bans vinegar, the state would be empty. Not as good as a whole head cored, then the cored head lined with bacon and then stuffed with stick of salted country butter and put on a grill for about 1-1/2 hours, always with the cored end upright. Much better. But, sliced is much quicker. Would have added some butter but didn't have any handy that night. Took care of the no butter on hand deal this AM.


----------

